# Rücktransport vom Comer See



## dernbacher (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo!

Wir planen ende Juli unseren ersten AlpenX. Wir sind zu zweit und die Strecke geht von St. Anton zum Comer See. Jetzt habe ich schon eine Zeit lang nach einem geeigneten Rücktransport gesucht aber bin noch nicht fündig geworden. Kann mir evtl jemand helfen oder kennt Jemand eine Möglichkeit wieder nach St. Anton zurück zu kommen?


Grüße


----------



## blackforest-cyc (2. Mai 2017)

von Como aus gäbe es mehrere Möglichkeiten => https://www.rome2rio.com/de/s/Como/St-Anton-am-Arlberg
oder ab Menaggio den Bus nach Lugano nehmen & dann weiter mit dem Zug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (3. Mai 2017)

Exakt dieselbe Strecke bin ich im letzten Jahr auch gefahren. Geniale Strecke. Fahrt ihr auch vom Val Müstair über Val Mora nach Livigno? Traumhafter Tag. Val Mora ist wunderschön. Die Abfahrt besonders auf dem letzten Stück runter sehr spaßig. Wir sind dann über die Alpe di Trela oder so ähnlich runter nach Livigno. Wir waren auch zu zweit und haben unten das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen.
Zurück Joko sind wir mit gefahren. Das war im vollgepfropften und unklimatisierten Transit nicht sonderlich komfortabel, angekommen sind wir aber dennoch.
Alternativ mal bei bikeshuttle.at anfragen. Wenn ihr anfragt und die Tour gibt's noch nicht, erstellen die einen Eintrag in ihrer Restplatzbörse. Wenn dann die Mindestteilnehmerzahl (6) erreicht ist, bieten sie die Tour an. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, sie haben noch freie Kapazitäten. Kostet 79 € pro Person.
Noch 'ne Variante ist es, das eigene Auto überführen zu lassen. Das kannst du bei transalp-shuttle.com buchen. Kostet je nach Strecke ungefähr 200 € pro Auto. Vorteil: Flexible Wahl von Start und Ziel. Nachteil: könnte jetzt je nach Termin schon ausgebucht sein.


----------



## dernbacher (3. Mai 2017)

Hi!

@TitusLE wir starten in Mals und fahren dann meine ich durch das gleich tal.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=6F539B5201D7CA98758425EB3CCFB207.fe1?fileId=dlzjdrsjmpluwjrx

Also: *St. Anton - Samnaun - Mals - Livigno - St. Moritz - Ponteggia - Como*

Bei bikeshuttle.at hab ich gestern angefragt, kostet 120€ pP...  Danke für den tip mit transalp-shuttle!

Falls es dir nichts ausmacht würde ich dich bezüglich der Strecke mal privat anschreiben 

@blackforest-cyc Danke für die Antwort! Zug wäre zwar eine Alternative aber die Verbindungen sind doch alle sehr umständlich.. da ist leider nichts dabei was uns zusagt.


----------



## TitusLE (3. Mai 2017)

dernbacher schrieb:


> Bei bikeshuttle.at hab ich gestern angefragt, kostet 120€ pP


Oh. Wir fahren im September mit denen vom Gardasee aus für 79 € pP zurück nach Seefeld. Vielleicht ist die Strecke kürzer?


dernbacher schrieb:


> Danke für den tip mit transalp-shuttle!


Das ist dann ja noch günstiger als oder maximal im gleichen Bereich wie bikeshuttle.at


dernbacher schrieb:


> Falls es dir nichts ausmacht würde ich dich bezüglich der Strecke mal privat anschreiben


Nein, natürlich nicht. Nur zu.


----------



## TitusLE (10. April 2018)

Ich habe das als Spam gemeldet!


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. April 2018)

Gemeldet wegen Werbung


----------



## on any sunday (10. April 2018)

Mario12D schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass das Thema ein wenig alt ist, aber eine vernünftige Antwort kann keinem Schaden
> 
> Hast du schon deinen Rücktransport Anbieter gefunden und wie ging es weiter.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube kaum, das Selbstverstümmelung eine Option für den Rücktransport ist.

Was ich glaube, das das eine dummdreiste Werbung ist.


----------



## TitusLE (10. April 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Gemeldet wegen Werbung


Schön, dass wir uns diesmal gleich einig sind


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. April 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Schön, dass wir uns diesmal gleich einig sind



￼￼bin jederzeit zu weiteren Diskussionen bereit


----------



## TitusLE (10. April 2018)

Zu diesem Thema hier oder doch lieber zur KL bei 1fach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (10. April 2018)

"Umwerfer bei 1fach" für 500,bitte


----------



## TitusLE (10. April 2018)

Ich kaufe ein E und möchte dann lösen


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (21. Februar 2022)

Hallo liebe MTB Gemeinde

Wir wollen dieses Jahr zur Abwechslung an den Comer See (Colico) fahren, jedoch gestaltet sich der Rücktransfer etwas schwierig. Auto bringen lassen ist nicht möglich, da die Firma bereits ausgebucht ist. Yoko auch ausgebucht. Fahrtwind fährt nur bis Garmisch, wir wollten aber nach Oberstdorf zurück und zwar am 20.8.
Hab nun Angebot von bikeshuttle.it, wenn 4 weitere Leute dazu kommen 110€ pro Person. Ganzer Bus 660€ (geteilt durch Anzahl der Mitfahrer). 
Außerdem bikeshuttle.at will 195€ pro Person falls noch zwei weitere dazu kommen. Find ich trotzdem etwas teuer.
Wir suchen deswegen zwei bis vier Leute die am 20.8. vom Comer See zurück nach Oberstdorf wollen. Gebucht wird getrennt, die angebotene Fahrt wird dann von der jeweiligen Firma online gestellt. 
Es wäre toll wenn sich Leute finden würden. Gerne auch PN.
Zur Not starten wir in Garmisch, das kennen wir aber schon.

LG Eva


----------



## sibu (22. Februar 2022)

Alternativen: Mit dem Rad bis Chiasso (oder Como) und von dort mit dem Zug zurück. Geht halt über Zürich - Bregenz und kostet auch knapp 120 €. Landschaftlich sehr reizvoll, länger und teurer: Von Colico über Tirano, mit dem Bernina-und Albubla-Express und über Chur und Bregenz nach Oberstdorf.


----------



## baraber (22. Februar 2022)

Das ist die schönst-mögliche Rückreisevariante !
Das wäre ganz nach meinem Geschmack !!!😎😎


----------



## LUCIA1112 (26. April 2022)

Wir möchten auch mit dem Rad an den Comer See, aber der Rücktransport ist nicht so einfach, wie gedacht. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Zug? Darf man das Rad mit in den Zug nehmen?? Como nach Bregenz zum Beispiel. 

Danke für euere Hilfe

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (27. April 2022)

LUCIA1112 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Zug? Darf man das Rad mit in den Zug nehmen??


Lies doch mal den Post #15, zwei über dir. Da steht doch eigentlich alles drin.

Noch ein Tipp: Wenn ihr die "übliche" Route über Silvaplana/St. Moritz/die Ecke da oben fahrt, würde ich mir die letzte Etappe zum Comer See sparen. Das Stück bis zum Maloja Pass ist landschaftlich sehr schön. Danach kommt aber nur noch langweiliges Radweggekurble. Da kann man rund um Silvaplana sicherlich einen schöneren Tag verbringen. An einem See seid ihr dann auch angekommen. Und der Fahrradtransport in der Schweiz ist im Zug völlig unkompliziert.


----------



## sibu (27. April 2022)

LUCIA1112 schrieb:


> Wir möchten auch mit dem Rad an den Comer See, aber der Rücktransport ist nicht so einfach, wie gedacht. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Zug? Darf man das Rad mit in den Zug nehmen?? Como nach Bregenz zum Beispiel.
> 
> Danke für euere Hilfe
> 
> LG


Como-Chiasso fährt auch die S-Bahn grenzüberschreitend. Ab Chiasso sind innerschweizer IC-Züge bzw. EC-Teilstrecken einfacher zu reservieren (Reservierungspflicht für Räder über den Gotthard) als grenzüberschreitende EC. Bei denen kommt es auf die Kulanz der Schaffner an, da die Italiener mit der Reservierung von Rädern im Zug gerade erst beginnen und das schwierig ist. Die Fahrkarte kauft man besten bei der SBB.

Alternativ kann man auch mit Regionalzügen durch die Schweiz. Eine innerschweizer Fahrkarte Chiasso - St. Margarethen ist meist deutlich günstiger, als die 15 km über die Grenze nach Bregenz in einem durch zu lösen. Ab St Margarethen (bereits im Verkehrsverbund Vorarlberg) kann man entweder mit dem Rad fahren oder bei der ÖBB (auch online) eine Fahr- und Fahrradkarte bis Bregenz (oder Lindau) lösen.


----------



## LUCIA1112 (30. April 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> Como-Chiasso fährt auch die S-Bahn grenzüberschreitend. Ab Chiasso sind innerschweizer IC-Züge bzw. EC-Teilstrecken einfacher zu reservieren (Reservierungspflicht für Räder über den Gotthard) als grenzüberschreitende EC. Bei denen kommt es auf die Kulanz der Schaffner an, da die Italiener mit der Reservierung von Rädern im Zug gerade erst beginnen und das schwierig ist. Die Fahrkarte kauft man besten bei der SBB.
> 
> Alternativ kann man auch mit Regionalzügen durch die Schweiz. Eine innerschweizer Fahrkarte Chiasso - St. Margarethen ist meist deutlich günstiger, als die 15 km über die Grenze nach Bregenz in einem durch zu lösen. Ab St Margarethen (bereits im Verkehrsverbund Vorarlberg) kann man entweder mit dem Rad fahren oder bei der ÖBB (auch online) eine Fahr- und Fahrradkarte bis Bregenz (oder Lindau) lösen.





TitusLE schrieb:


> Lies doch mal den Post #15, zwei über dir. Da steht doch eigentlich alles drin.
> 
> Noch ein Tipp: Wenn ihr die "übliche" Route über Silvaplana/St. Moritz/die Ecke da oben fahrt, würde ich mir die letzte Etappe zum Comer See sparen. Das Stück bis zum Maloja Pass ist landschaftlich sehr schön. Danach kommt aber nur noch langweiliges Radweggekurble. Da kann man rund um Silvaplana sicherlich einen schöneren Tag verbringen. An einem See seid ihr dann auch angekommen. Und der Fahrradtransport in der Schweiz ist im Zug völlig unkompliziert.


Ja, aber das Problem ist der Zug, bzgl. Fahrrad, kann es nicht wirklich reservieren. Und ich will nicht dann da stehen und kann dann doch nicht mit fahren. Wir sind zur Dritt, also die Mitnahme von 3 Rädern.


----------



## sibu (2. Mai 2022)

LUCIA1112 schrieb:


> Ja, aber das Problem ist der Zug, bzgl. Fahrrad, kann es nicht wirklich reservieren. Und ich will nicht dann da stehen und kann dann doch nicht mit fahren. Wir sind zur Dritt, also die Mitnahme von 3 Rädern.








						SBB: Ticket Shop
					

Im SBB Ticket Shop kaufen Sie Bahnbillette für die Schweiz und in die meisten europäischen Länder bequem online. Zudem können Sie von günstigen Sparbilletten profitieren.




					www.sbb.ch


----------

